# Dikhololo Transfer Question?



## ham4mel (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello all,
Has anyone transferred a week to another lately? (I have done it but it was about a year ago.)  If so, could you please post an e-mail address for the person at Dikhololo responsible for this area? TIA Mel


----------



## Hilltop (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi, you can contact Marelize Botha - marelize@dikhololo.co.za


----------

